# Bundt pans and oddities.....HELP!!!



## bakercyn (Mar 19, 2013)

I LOVE my Bundt pans and love unusual pans such as Twinkie pans, whoopie pie pans, odd shaped bread pans (such as pumpkin mold, etc) I could go on....however I am quickly running out of shelf space. I bought those plastic shelves to store them and make more room also but my pantry is a catastrophe!! Does anyone have this problem also or am I the only one who collects more than I can store? I am hoping someone here has a good idea on how to store these things, since they don't stack.  Please help before the "hoarders of baking pans" come take me away....! Thanks!!!


----------



## jkath (Mar 19, 2013)

I had the same problem when I tried to store my collection of copper jello molds. They were beautiful, but when not hanging on the wall... they were really tough to store. My solution was to eventually donate them... however I won't tell you to do that!

Sometimes a bundt pan, even though it can't fit into another...can be turned upside down and the two will kind of fit together with the two inner cylinders touching (hope that makes sense). Also, can they be stored like books on a shelf, rather than stacking on top of themselves? I know you can keep them this way be using small tension rods, like the kind you'd use for a kitchen door's curtain, only the rods will be placed up and down, rather than side to side....and you'd have many of them, in various width ranges.

Have you thought of going on pinterest and putting "organizing kitchen pans" in the search bar? That may also help.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2013)

My solution was similar to jkath's, I learned to live without them. 

Have you considered grouping them by theme or function and storing them in the large plastic totes or bins that are so popular these days.  You will need to make an inventory of which pan is in which tote so you can find them easily when you need them.  This option is not pretty but, it should keep them clean and dent free.


----------



## jkath (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the idea of an inventory sheet! I think my OCD ways would also end up writing in a "here's which bin the pan needed for this recipe is located" notation by the ingredient listing in the recipe.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you considered a pot rack?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you considered storing them on shelves in your basement? That's where I store all the kitchen toys I don't use every day. When I want my lefse griddle, I go to the basement and get it. When I'm done with it, I put it back there. I also have an antique wardrobe in one of my spare bedrooms. I store some of my casserole dishes there (the ones that aren't in the basement). They don't have to be in your pantry if you have another space (although I would not recommend storing your standmixer near a toilet...).


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 9, 2013)

bakercyn said:


> I LOVE my Bundt pans and love unusual pans such as Twinkie pans, whoopie pie pans, odd shaped bread pans (such as pumpkin mold, etc) I could go on....however I am quickly running out of shelf space. I bought those plastic shelves to store them and make more room also but my pantry is a catastrophe!! Does anyone have this problem also or am I the only one who collects more than I can store? I am hoping someone here has a good idea on how to store these things, since they don't stack. Please help before the "hoarders of baking pans" come take me away....! Thanks!!!


I've moved from a house with a huge kitchen to one with a kitchen a fraction of the size and had a similar problem. I've come down on the side of storing baking tins in drawers.


----------

